# Latest Custom Sign



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This sign was designed for one of my clients. She is an author of romance novels. 

It is a reproduction of her logo so she can display it at book signings and also to hang on the wall in her office when not being used for display. 

The base is 8.50" x 10.00" Red Oak and the flourish is built up with Padauk, Yellow Heart, and Black Palm. 2 coats of jell finish, and 4 coats of Spray finish with UV protection so the colors will last longer.

The reason I used 2 coats of jell finish first is the tendency of the Black Palm to haze the spray finish that I use. I have had it haze with other spray finishes as well so I use the jell first so i don't have to strip the finish and start over. THAT'S A REAL BUMMER!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice, like the wood variations ( Good Job )


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

She liked the sign just like it was made. She said see wanted the lettering to look like it was pressed into the wood just like it would be on a cookie.

I told her to take it to the office and hang it on the wall to see if see wanted the lettering colored so it would stand out a bit more. See said she would do what I said and let me know if she want them colored.
I think it needs colored but I have found that my clients have always been right about what they want so I listen to them.

It is a lot easier to color them in later than to get the color out if they don't want it colored!

Now she is thinking of all kinds of things she needs made or fixed. 

:wub:Love those happy clients!:wub:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Mike.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice look to that. Really well thought out and some good depth to it. 

I really like that cookie texture of the base. How in the heck did you accomplish that?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike the sign was all designed on the computer and cut on a CNC except for a few cuts I made with hand tools for clean up. 

My client ask for a sign made of her logo just cut from Oak and I designed it that way ... BUT the flourish on her logo had the three colors so I also designed the sign so it had the three colors of her logo. I gave her prices for 2 different sizes and the 2 different designs ... actually I also showed her the sign with a flat base and the textured base you see and gave her a choice.

My wife and the client's husband liked the flat base and colored flourish. I like the textured base because it adds to the depth of the sign. The client liked the textured base because it looked like a cookie to her.

The texture was actually generated within my software from the *reversed* picture of a stone wall so the area where the stones are dip down into the surface instead of sticking up.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work on that! Very well designed. I like the wood combination. They complement to each other.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jack Thanks,

I enjoyed recreating this logo in wood. It had a lot of potential.

Next project for her will be a card holder for her business cards.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks greats. Listening to our CNC run right now. Cutting a weave frame for a stain glass window for the boss. Hope it comes out half as good as your sign.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank You Mary.

Hope your frame turns out OK. 

I have been messing around with some basket weave designs for the top of some boxes but haven't had the time to finish the file. I need to get some finished so I can take them to a sale and see if they will sell.

Post some pictures when you get the frame completed.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I will post pic if and when the boss gets it finished. I cut stuff for him all the time but takes a while for him to get them finished and then longer for me to get to see the items again. Couple times I had completely forgotten about the item lol. I will keep after him on this one. I really want to see it finished.


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks AMAZING!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mary sometimes it takes awhile before you can get a design you like that will cut in a reasonable time frame. I have a few jewelry items that I have design files made for and have not made the time to cut them. I have too many things going on right now too cut jewelry items. I sure the boss will eventually find the time to carve the parts.

Dusten thank you.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... That's beyond good work. That's simply amazing!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Barb, 
I know how well you do handheld signs and at times I feel a little like I'm cheating using a CNC to do mine.

My handheld routing days are over except for running a roundover or profile bit along a table top or panel. If I hold a router too long I start shaking and can really make a mess of a project or have an accident. The CNC gives me the opportunity to make a lot of things that I can't make any longer with hand tools or handheld power tools, and keeps me from running the streets late at night.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

The parts are carved, I do that myself, He took it home to mount the stain glass in and put it on. Now he is on vacation so it will be a while before his part is finished. I do all the designing and carving and if he lets me I sand and finish it. All depends on if it for him or someone else.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> The parts are carved, I do that myself, He took it home to mount the stain glass in and put it on. Now he is on vacation so it will be a while before his part is finished. I do all the designing and carving and if he lets me I sand and finish it. All depends on if it for him or someone else.


Mary I look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

*Updated Sign*

My client called and wanted the lettering colored in like I suggested so I pick up the sign and and colored in the lettering using a dark gel stain. I did go over the lettering with additional clear finish and let it dry before I used the gel stain to make sure the stain did not bleed into the light Oak base. 

I got the okay to start on the card holder for her so I will start working on design files on Monday.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful job, much more impact.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave,

She liked the look that it was pressed into a cookie but when she tried to take pictures the flash would not show the lettering to well. She now understands what I was trying to tell her when I ask her to hang it on her wall and then decide if she wanted the lettering colored.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Thanks Barb,
> I know how well you do handheld signs and at times I feel a little like I'm cheating using a CNC to do mine.
> 
> My handheld routing days are over except for running a roundover or profile bit along a table top or panel. If I hold a router too long I start shaking and can really make a mess of a project or have an accident. The CNC gives me the opportunity to make a lot of things that I can't make any longer with hand tools or handheld power tools, and keeps me from running the streets late at night.


Peeshaw Mike... I know my day will come when I can't do the signs free hand, and I don't look forward to that day, let me tell you. I'm just glad you had the resources to get the CNC to do what you love to do *which you do very well, btw*. I'm afraid, however, I won't have that opportunity. But I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Barb!

She picked up the sign today at the trades days I was set up at and loved it. While we were talking about design for her card holder she decided I needed the make her a custom purse holder and a heart pendant with her logo so it looks like this young lady will keep me busy for a while!


----------

